# Mullet for king?



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I went to a bait hole and cought mullet of all sizes which size would a king like best??


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

big mullet for big kings and smaller mullet for smaller kings


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Bay slayer is correct


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

bay slayer said:


> big mullet for big kings and smaller mullet for smaller kings


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

bay slayer said:


> big mullet for big kings and smaller mullet for smaller kings


 
That can't be right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

My dad put out a 15 inch mullet at the freighter last year and a king skyrocketed on it and damn near spooled him before cutting the leader. It was the biggest damn king I've ever seen! Probably around 70 pounds. Don't shy away from using the big ones.


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Alright thanks guys


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

submariner said:


> That can't be right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no:




Why cant it be right?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

joking not serious you know big bait, big fish small bait smaller fish mostly anyway 

I think he was looking for some input on actual size ie 6 inch vice 12 inch Which I have no experience


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> My dad put out a 15 inch mullet at the freighter last year and a king skyrocketed on it and damn near spooled him before cutting the leader. It was the biggest damn king I've ever seen! Probably around 70 pounds. Don't shy away from using the big ones.



Huge hard tails at the horse shoe rigs = huge kings.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hooking thru the nose or where on the larger freelining baits.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I would much rather use a hardtail, small bonita, or ribbonfish, for big kings and cigar minnows, and herring for schoolies. We experimented alot with mullet when fishing the SKA and it seemed to be the least favorite bait for kings. Roe mullet did work real well and I suspect it was from the smell of the roe but not sure.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

anyone around here use ribbonfish for kings? it seems to be a rarity at my normal spots.


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

Pier-Dude said:


> Huge hard tails at the horse shoe rigs = huge kings.


I had asked if King's took to live hard tails... I was told Cig's are the best, my thing is if I can Sabiki some nice sized HT's wouldn't they take them as well?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes they would, hardtail = king candy


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

"Yes they would, hardtail = king candy"

+1

Suspended below a balloon, hung from a kite, freelined behind you, or slow trolled live. If you have a cooler of dead ones (or sickly, worn out live ones), brine and butterfly them with a chin weighted rig for trolling. 

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Ever watch the shark week footage of great whites launching themselves out of the air to eat seals? A big ole mullet with a treble hook in his back will give you about the same result. Smaller scale of course.


----------

